

Counterfeit Lugaru has been removed from the Mac App Store - thristian
http://blog.wolfire.com/2011/02/Counterfeit-Lugaru-has-been-removed-from-the-App-Store

======
thristian
A few days ago there was a story about somebody taking an open-source game
engine, illegally bundling the original game content, and uploading it to the
Mac App Store at a fifth of the cost of the same product uploaded by the
original developers, Wolfire.

The real news is how Wolfire have decided to handle the new batch of customers
that can't get support from the pirates, and haven't paid for a legitimate
copy:

 _If you accidentally purchased the fake Lugaru, you can forward your receipt
to contact@wolfire.com and we will give you an authentic version of Lugaru HD,
as well as a bonus Steam key for your trouble._

That's classy.

